# Sandgroper Friday Beers



## chillamacgilla73 (31/10/07)

Nuffin fancy - just meet at a city pub(BBC/Moon etc) for a chin wag with a beer in your hand on a Friday arvo between now n the chrissy case swap. Maybe a packet of crisps if you want to live it up....

Whens Ant arrive? I reckon his vote is weighted extra....

Rules - I am heading down south on the either the 16th or 23rd.....poll closes when I say so... this negates my requirement to host a brewday for a few more months...


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/10/07)

therook is over here from 5 to 23 Nov. I am in Indonesia on 9 Nov. So I like 16 Nov.


----------



## Goat (31/10/07)

16th is great for me - look forward to meeting therook (as long as he doesn't mention the football)

A stagger to the Royal might be in order too.


----------



## Asher (31/10/07)

I'm off for a tour of duty at the companies 'low cost centre' in the Philippines next week....

back from the 23rd.

Worst case - I'll catch up with most at the swap


----------



## randyrob (31/10/07)

the middle three work for me, but voted 16th.


----------



## ausdb (31/10/07)

16th's out for me will be in Sydrey

Chilla I do not believe this constitutes as brewday either unless you are buying the beers


----------



## deebee (31/10/07)

ausdb said:


> Chilla I do not believe this constitutes as brewday either unless you are buying the beers




Unreal. Chilla's buying. I'm there.

Any of these dates fine with me.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/10/07)

WCB Piss up in a Brewery is on Sat Dec 1st.

Any day is fine for me except those between and including Monday to Friday.


----------



## sinkas (31/10/07)

What the hell is the Piss up in a Brewery?


----------



## Goat (31/10/07)

sinkas said:


> What the hell is the Piss up in a Brewery?



Dunno - but it sounds good !


----------



## mika (31/10/07)

Following this thread with interest, keen for drinks, just not sure what I'm up till until the last minute. Vote for the Royal though, down the good end of town


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (1/11/07)

deebee said:


> Unreal. Chilla's buying. I'm there.
> 
> Any of these dates fine with me.


I'll supply the packet of crisps

Mein fuhrer informed me last night that we have actually locked in Friday the 16th for our trip to the Colonial....Ooops, I mean family weekender in the south west. 

Refer the rules - Poll closes when I feel like it(EG:When the 16th isnt the preferred date)


----------



## therook (1/11/07)

I'll be in town for the 9th and the 16th

rook


----------



## randyrob (1/11/07)

sinkas said:


> What the hell is the Piss up in a Brewery?



WCB end of year chrissy do!


----------



## kook (1/11/07)

23rd sounds good to me...


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/07)

I agree kook - 23rd is good. I also have it on the highest authority that the author of this thread actually can't make the 16th - lol! (Have done a bit of checking before posting here.)

Also, the only day that I can hold a brew day for therook is on the 17th. If drinks are on Friday the 16th then the brew day might be a tiny one. Much better to have Friday drinks on the 23rd and discuss who behaved worst on the 17th.

Have posted an invite for the 17th here and am looking for someone to do their first AG on the day.

All the best,
Pat


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (2/11/07)

Righto - Poll closed. 

FRIDAY 23rd NOVEMBER IS LOCKED IN WITH 6 VOTES.

Details to follow.....I will set up a poll for what is the preferred flavour for the packet(Singular) of crisps I will be shouting.


----------



## Goat (2/11/07)

nice try Chilla - mine's a Hofbrau Weiss thanks.

Look forward to the 23rd - going there for a warm-up this arvo.


----------



## facter (2/11/07)

23rd is a no can do for me .. I'll be in sydney/melbourne 


if its on the 16th though, I'd definately come along!


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (2/11/07)

Goat said:


> nice try Chilla - mine's a Hofbrau Weiss thanks.
> 
> Look forward to the 23rd - going there for a warm-up this arvo.



I am not familiar with Hofbrau Weiss crisps.....


----------



## sathid (15/11/07)

What time would said event in the city be starting?


----------



## mika (15/11/07)

Said event is still in the planning stage. Going on previous events, probably 4:30 onwards, be all over by the fighting about the bar tab by 6ish, unless some people really want to kick on.


----------



## deebee (20/11/07)

Looking like I won't make it now  

Have fun. Seeyall at the case swap :icon_cheers: 


DB


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (22/11/07)

Thats no good deebee, see you soon.

I'm thinking 4:30 at moon n 6 pence?


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/11/07)

Any support for the Royal? The beers on tap at M and S all taste the nitro same and they have seriously cut back on the bottled selection. Either way I should be there.


----------



## Goat (22/11/07)

I tend to agree with the Captn. I was at the Moon a week or so ago and was pretty disappointed. 

The Royal might be a good change - and at that time it will probably be less jamb packed with lawyers and accountants.... (now that Deebee has piked)


----------



## kook (22/11/07)

I don't mind either way, but I probably can't make it till 17:15 or so as I'll be in Joondalup till 16:30!


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (22/11/07)

Royal it is then.

Cnr Royal n Plain St innit? The whereis.com thingo is useless....transperth tells me a yellow cat runs down Wellington st and past the front door.

Kook - if you get there after 5pm you will might miss out on my shout(1 packet of crisps). Sorry.

I've had a draining week so my thirst is building exponentially by the minute....


----------



## uneekwahn (22/11/07)

now that i've heard Royal mentioned, I'll try to get down for a couple of pints of Colonial goodness...


----------



## mika (22/11/07)

Yay ! Royal is in the good end of town 
North East Side of Plain St/ Royal St Junction. Parking available in a station in the South West corner of the intersection ( ~100mtrs down Royal).
Was there last week, well worth visiting again.


----------



## mika (22/11/07)

Yay ! Royal is in the good end of town 
North East Side of Plain St/ Royal St Junction. Parking available in a station in the South West corner of the intersection ( ~100mtrs down Royal).
Was there last week, well worth visiting again, though probably won't make it till ~17:15 either.


----------



## sinkas (22/11/07)

Im not coming, just in case anyone cares.


----------



## Kai (22/11/07)

I'm not either!


----------



## Goat (23/11/07)

Come on guys !!


----------



## Kai (23/11/07)

I would be in, but unfortunately I'm double-booked for the evening. Being such a busy social butterfly has its consequences


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (23/11/07)

And wots your excuse Case?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/11/07)

well if they're not going, I'm not going.


----------



## amita (23/11/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> well if they're not going, I'm not going.




How old are you again ???????  

cheers amita,
btw im not coming because im not in town


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/11/07)

OK if Vlads not going, I am definitely going. Besides, its looking like I am in for a third of Chillers packet of crisps.


----------



## Goat (23/11/07)

All those Pints that 'chilla doesn't have to buy - I smell a rat 

I'm hoping to get there around 4:00pm. I'll talking quietly amongst myself until those of a more stout constitution turn up.


----------



## kook (23/11/07)

Goat said:


> All those Pints that 'chilla doesn't have to buy - I smell a rat
> 
> I'm hoping to get there around 4:00pm. I'll talking quietly amongst myself until those of a more stout constitution turn up.



You're just trying to get there before chilla so he doesn't get out of his round responsibilities :lol:


----------



## randyrob (23/11/07)

sold i like beer and i like free crisps.


----------



## Tony M (23/11/07)

Just looked at the map and I can use my pensioners ticket and catch the train there for $1.12 so I'll have a couple with you as long as I dont have to sit in the sun to have a smoke.


----------



## sinkas (23/11/07)

Well, I have a psychological problem:

I have a psychology exam at 8.30 Sat, my final exam.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/11/07)

Well done Chilla on the organising, and a fine evening in my opinion, spoilt only by the tardiness of Transperth trains, after I had strolled my way to E Perth station. Some decent Colonial beers on tap, and I would say the level of service has improved marginally from my last visit. While a very nice beer, I am not entirely sure that someone like Zwickel would describe theColonial Kolsch, as a Kolsch, but then what would I know.


----------



## dig (23/11/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> While a very nice beer, I am not entirely sure that someone like Zwickel would describe theColonial Kolsch, as a Kolsch, but then what would I know.


I wouldn't either and have never entered it as such. A good little beer all the same. Glad you guys had fun, it's a great spot down there on the water.


----------



## Tony M (24/11/07)

I walked out of the pub at 6.57 caught two trains and a bus to scarboro and was home at 7.40 so cheers to transperth. 
GL, I'd say that the train driver took one look at you and didn't stop.
BTW, Great evening


----------



## Goat (24/11/07)

Yep - thanks for organising it 'chilla, a great evening.

I think it was a big step up from the Moon - nice outlook, in the shade, good beers and only spotted 1 lawyer  . 

It will be better when the full range of Colonial beers are there - the menu was included the Wit, Kolsch, Ale and Brown, the Kolsch was my favourite. Good work Dean.


----------



## Kai (24/11/07)

I forgot the colonial beers are there. I might have to cruise in and check it out next weekend.


----------



## dig (24/11/07)

Goat said:


> It will be better when the full range of Colonial beers are there - the menu was included the Wit, Kolsch, Ale and Brown, the Kolsch was my favourite. Good work Dean.



I'd have the AIPA on if it were up to me. It's a venue decision. Get down there, speak to the manager and demand IPA.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (26/11/07)

Thanks all for a great evening on a balmy night and a great idea to try the Royal instead of the usual haunts. Great company, great beer and great location - pretty much great all round. Except for walking to the train station with a full bladder along the gurgling Claisebrook


----------

